# Whiskey Decanter Gift



## maccadubai (Mar 24, 2013)

Hello fellow expats!
I am on a mission to find a whiskey decanter as a gift for one of my male friends but I have been unsuccessful as I usually am in many of my gift hunts in Dubai! Can anyone point me in the direction of where I might get my hands on one?? I really appreciate your help. Thanks


----------

